# Installing Vim on PowerPC



## dbbolton (Jun 24, 2013)

I am attempting to build vim on a PowerPC machine.


```
cd /usr/ports/editors/vim
sudo make install clean
```

This is the output I get


```
=> 7.3.017 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.017
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.017: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.017
7.3.017                                                 10 MB   10 MBps
=> 7.3.018 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.018
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.018: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.018
7.3.018                                               4978 kB 4978 kBps
=> 7.3.019 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.019
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.019: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.019
7.3.019                                               6638 kB 6638 kBps
=> 7.3.020 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.020
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.020: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.020
7.3.020                                               9373 kB 9373 kBps
=> 7.3.021 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.021
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.021: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.021
7.3.021                                               7195 kB 7195 kBps
=> 7.3.022 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.022
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.022: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.022
7.3.022                                               6084 kB 6084 kBps
=> 7.3.023 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.023
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.023: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.023
7.3.023                                               8114 kB 8114 kBps
=> 7.3.024 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.024
fetch: http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.024: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gr.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.024
7.3.024                                               6026 kB 6026 kBps
=> 7.3.025 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/vim.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.au.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.3/7.3.025
```

And it just keeps going. It has been doing this for 15 minutes or so. Is this normal?

Also, I previously tried to install it with `pkg_add -r vim` and got this error:


```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/vim.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```

Is there no PPC build of vim?


----------



## kpa (Jun 24, 2013)

Fetching all the 1000 or so patches for editors/vim can take a long time. It's a poor decision by the VIM developers to not bundle up all the patches in one file that is hard to remedy in the FreeBSD ports system.


----------



## dbbolton (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok. What about the built package though? Why is only vim-lite available on the ftp server mentioned earlier? Does no package exist for powerpc, do I have the wrong server, is it missing, or something else?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2013)

dbbolton said:
			
		

> Ok. What about the built package though? Why is only vim-lite available on the ftp server mentioned earlier? Does no package exist for powerpc, do I have the wrong server, is it missing, or something else?



I think editors/vim builds vim-lite by default these days. And packages are always built from the default port options.


----------



## kpa (Jun 24, 2013)

On top of that, _P_ower_PC_ is low on the priority list for packages because it's a "tier 2" architecture.


----------



## dEEpTriP (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi,

I fixed that problem by editing /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk and removing http://ftp.au.vim.org from the vim section.

Can someone check that solution?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 25, 2013)

dEEpTriP said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I fixed that problem by editing /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk and removing http://ftp.au.vim.org from the vim section.
> 
> Can someone check that solution?



FYI, see ports/174875.


----------

